# nasty wound on steelhead



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

Caught this steelie in a trib about 100 yards from the mouth. It was a hen and really put up a battle for the size of wound she had on her side. 4" long and 3" wide. If you look you can see her rib bones. 

Any idea what it could be from?


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

my guess would be a pretty severe lamprey wound.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Fishin Musician said:


> Caught this steelie in a trib about 100 yards from the mouth. It was a hen and really put up a battle for the size of wound she had on her side. 4" long and 3" wide. If you look you can see her rib bones.
> 
> Any idea what it could be from?



hey tim i still think its gotta be some kinda diease/bacteria thats huge for a lamprey..but just my two cents


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is from a Lamprey


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Woulden't it be more circular, if it was from a lempery. I'm thinking it is either a deiese or something tried to get it and missed.


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

What's a lamprey (sp)?


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

lucky1 said:


> What's a lamprey (sp)?


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/tabid/1710/default.aspx

nasty little buggers!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

could it be from a boat prop?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

joewallguy said:


> could it be from a boat prop?


 
The fish was caught in the river, I think there is little chance it is from a boat prop, but you never know.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

lamprey seen them all over the great lakes!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I've caught many steelies with lamprey marks on them and often wondered how do those nasty dudes even get attached to them, steelies are pretty fiesty and very fast swimming fish, the logistics of how they even attach to the always wondered me. Any idea guys, do they pick them up in the river? and travel back to the lake with them for months on end. 

I've caught them on the lake when they are still attached to the fish and they fall off in the boat, nasty.


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

I have as well but none like this one. I spoke to several fishermen last night and we figure that the Lampray attached itself on the top of the wound (the round and deep part) which allowed some type of disease to enter. 

Good question K gone....I wonder the same thing! How and when do they attach????


----------



## Dock Time (Sep 12, 2006)

My guess is that when trout are sitting on the bottom "sleeping" is when they get "lamprehized". They are too fast to be caught when moving and a big trout could cut a lamprey in half the same way it does a big shad. 

Lamprey wouldn't last an hour in open walleye water, unless they were able to hide somewhere....looks like a big cheeseburger to an eye!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay, I'll ask...did you eat it...?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Thats no lamprey wound, at 4inches long and 3inches wide that lamprey would have to be roughly 10feet long. caught tooo many fish with lampreys on them and have never seen a lamprey wound like that. Maybe a boat prop, or some kind of animal, defiately not a lamprey mark though.
Triple-J


----------



## Fishin Musician (Jan 2, 2007)

No I didnt eat her! I dont eat them when they are fresh! 

did take some of the eggs she was spooooing out all over the place. 

Tim


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

maybe the boat prop got her in the lake or near the mouth?
maybe a racoon or something snagged her and she slipped away?
maybe just some A-hole did that to her?

maybe aliens?


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

joewallguy said:


> maybe the boat prop got her in the lake or near the mouth?
> maybe a racoon or something snagged her and she slipped away?
> maybe just some A-hole did that to her?
> 
> maybe aliens?




Aliens...... WHAT NEXt...LOL thanks for the good laugh..

Frank


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

fishon said:


> Aliens...... WHAT NEXt...LOL thanks for the good laugh..
> 
> Frank


One of two scenarios in my opinion:

1.) Maybe that chromer was messin' with Sasquatch !  I love those commercials ! 

2.) Les Stroud or Bear Grylls was fishing that stretch of the river

Either way that is one nasty wound....


----------



## mkormos23 (Nov 29, 2007)

I've seen ice put some good scars on a fish.
Good chance it was ice, seen that on fishes back before.

Matt


----------



## Steelie Junkie (Jul 2, 2004)

It's too large and fresh for a lamprey scar, I agree with the other poster that a piece of ice caused that wound. Once the water starts to get warmer that fish will more than likely die from infection.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

lmao. Bear Grylls. rofl!! well he has been known to grab a big steelie and just bite the crap out of um... freshest sushi he ever had.... or so he says. haha.


----------

